# Electronic Toll Payments



## Gary Muir (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi ..
How do I acquire an electronic toll paying system for my vehicle windscreen. And, are there different ones available.. which is the best?

Regards
Gary


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Glad you asked this, as travelling through France was an absolute nightmare for us without one. We wanted to pay cash, but it was not always possible. I await the advice!


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Gary Muir said:


> Hi ..
> How do I acquire an electronic toll paying system for my vehicle windscreen. And, are there different ones available.. which is the best?
> 
> Regards
> Gary


Before you go splashing out, looks like Motorway tolls in Spain are on the way out. Don't hold your breath though, this is Spain.
https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2018...es-on-routes-across-the-country/#.XCixGS3Mx-U


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Before you go splashing out, looks like Motorway tolls in Spain are on the way out. Don't hold your breath though, this is Spain.
> https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2018...es-on-routes-across-the-country/#.XCixGS3Mx-U


Some have been abolished, and some are going to be, but not all. Among other things, I think it depends on the age of the road on how long they've been collecting a toll


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Some have been abolished, and some are going to be, but not all. Among other things, I think it depends on the age of the road on how long they've been collecting a toll


Not like the Dartford tunnel then...


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I bank with Sabadell and they can provide a "tag" for a monthly/annual fee. The toll fees are debited from the account monthly. I don't have one as I don't use the motorway enough to justify it.
I know that others are available, possibly from other Banks.


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

This is what I have 

https://www.bipdrive.com/en/toll-system/

I have a different one for France but it appears that Bip now cover France as well

It certainly makes the journey easier but there is an annual fee


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hatty said:


> This is what I have
> 
> https://www.bipdrive.com/en/toll-system/
> 
> ...


Yes BipnGo is what we now use for France and Spain. The Spanish tolls do seem to be a bit on the slow side getting on the bill e.g. some of September's journeys didn't appear until November. The French ones all get on to the expected bill period.


----------

